# Hopfensee bei Füssen????



## Max1994 (8. März 2009)

Hi,
in den Sommerferien wollen wir zum Hopfensee bei Füssen im Allgäu fahren.
Da ich natürlich keinen bock hab auf Bergsteigen will ich da die eine woche angeln.
Ich weiß schon durch Fish and Fun das es da gute Karpfen gibt aber gibt es gute Stellen um irgetwo ruhig sein Bivvy aufzustellen und vom Ufer zu fischen???
Sind da Bolies,Anfüttern und Nachtangeln erlaubt???
Wie viel kostet eine Tageskarte???
Wenn es keine guten Upferspots gibt möchte ich vom verangerten Boot die Schilfgürtel befischen(wie auch bei Fish and fun gemacht).
Dafür brauche ich dann aber ein Boot kann man das da leihen und wie viel würde ein ordentliches Ruderboot kosten????
Wo halten sich die Karpfen bevorzugt im Hochsommer auf???
Mit was für Gewichten ist zu rechnen und wie viel fische sind am Tag drin???
Doch das Uferangeln wäre mir lieber darf man sich mit der Karte einfach an einem ruhigen Platz oder so niederlassen???
Mein Vater will auf Hecht und Zander fischen wo gibts da die besten Stellen????

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jonny.Blue (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*

servus, ich war da mal vor ca. 7 Jahren aber da war ich als Badegast dort und hab so das Gewässer durch andere Augen gesehen!!!!
Kann dir Leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich wünsche dir dort viel Erfolg


----------



## maesox (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*

Gestern bzw heute morgen wahrscheinlich F`n Fun angeschaut :q

Da wird nach dieser Sendung dieses Jahr sicher die Post abgehen!!!


----------



## andreas0815 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in den Sommerferien wollen wir zum Hopfensee bei Füssen im Allgäu fahren.
> Da ich natürlich keinen bock hab auf Bergsteigen will ich da die eine woche angeln.
> Ich weiß schon durch Fish and Fun das es da gute Karpfen gibt aber gibt es gute Stellen um irgetwo ruhig sein Bivvy aufzustellen und vom Ufer zu fischen???
> ...


 

*Hallo Max,*

wenn du gestern Abend den Bericht auf DMAX angeschaut hast glaube ich schon das du heiß bist aufs Fischen, wenn du die Sendung nicht angeschaut hast dann hast du einiges Versäumt! Die Jungs haben vom Boot aus gefischt mit Erfolg#6
Wo die guten Plätze sind bleibt wohl ein Geheimnis....|bigeyes



::::::::::::::::::::........................


_Für einen schlechten Angler sind alle Gewässer leer............_



*Gruß aus Niederbayern*


----------



## maesox (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*

Vor allem darf man die Fänge nicht überbewerten,denn die die richtig gut gefangen haben waren Einheimische!!


----------



## allgäucarp (8. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*

Hallo Max,

ich angle auch am Hopfensee. Die Tageskarte kostet 10 Euro und Boote gibt es in Hopfen zu mieten, weiß aber nicht was das kostet. Nachtangeln war letztes Jahr nur Jahreskartenbesitzern gestattet, ansonsten gilt eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang. Bivies sind geduldet und das Anfüttern ist erlaubt. Mit dem Boot muß man 10 Meter vom Schilfgürtel Abstand halten. Totaler Schwachsinn ist, dass elektronische Bissanzeiger nicht gestattet sind wegen Lärmschutz, steht so auf der Karte. Ich benutze meine trotzdem, drehe sie vorne halt leise und horch nur auf die Funke.

Zum Anfüttern nehme ich einen Mix aus Mais, Hanf, Tigernüssen Boilies und Pellets, wegen des hohen Weißfischaufkommen bis zu fünf Kilo am Tag. Als Hakenköder verwende ich fischige Boilies bis 30 mm und Pellets.

Der See hat einen großen Karpfenbestand, allerdings werden sehr viele kleine Fische bis 8 Pfund eingesetzt. Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei ca. 15 Pfund, es sind aber Exemplare von gut über 20 Pfund drin. Auch der Graser bestand ist sehr gut, der kleinste den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe war 27 Pfund schwer und genau einen Meter lang. Zu Zweit haben wir an einem Tag schon bis zu 20 Karpfen gefangen.

Eine gute Stelle ist am Rand des Badestrands am Südufer. Die muß man sich aber mit vielen Russen teilen, aber die Stelle an der Seite ist durch ein paar Bäume und Stäucher etwas abgeschirmt. Da haben auch zwei Bivies platz. Ich fische in eine kleine Bucht, die in ca. 40 m durch einen Seerosengürtel etwas vom See abgetrennt wird. Im Sommer stehen große Graser direkt in der Bucht und die Karpfen ziehen an den Seerosen entlang.

Zum Hecht- und Zanderangeln eignet sich dieser Platz auch, Hechte an den Seerosen und Zander vorneraus aus der Bucht. Es sind Hechte von über 30 Pfund und Zander bis 20 Pfund im See.

Konnte dir hoffentlich weiterhelfen,
Gruß Günter.

Hab noch ein Bild von dem Platz.


----------



## Max1994 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hopfensee bei Füssen????*

Ja auf jeden Fall hats geholfen
Das mit dem Nachtangeln dämpft natürlich meine Lust dort zu Fischen und ein Bissanzeiger verbot mit der Begründung des Lärmschutzes ist jawohl der allergrößte Quatsch den ich je gehört habe.
Aber ich denke damit kann ich leben wenn wir dorthin fahren.
Fängt den die Karpfen im Hochsommer dort auch Tagsüber bei meinem Hausgewässer geht dann nur in den tiefsten Nachtstunden etwas.
Ich denke auch das ich fische vom Boot da ich hörte das da gute Zeltstellen wo man auch noch gut fängt sehr rar sind.
Ist da was wares dran????

und zu den anderen Fragen ich habe Fish and Fun gesehen aber das ist ja schon die xte Wiederholung gewesen.


----------

